# bulldog puppies! c&c welcome!



## chammer (Aug 1, 2009)

a couple shots of 3 of the 10 in our litter! (click for bigger versions)

















was shot for the second time under natural light with the 50mm f/1.8 II lens, but the clouds wouldnt make up their mind whether it'd hide or show the sun so lighting kept changing second per second. was making it really hard for the indoor shots. 

lemme know what you think tho!


----------



## hungry0ne (Aug 1, 2009)

very cute!


----------



## _rebecca_ (Aug 3, 2009)

You made me make that annoying high pitched squealing sound and clutch my hands together under my chin. :love: Way to go! They're sooooooooo cute!


----------



## chammer (Aug 3, 2009)

lol thank you!


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 4, 2009)

awesome! xxx


----------



## chammer (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks! here's a few more shot this evening:


----------



## Laika (Aug 4, 2009)

#2 in your second set is priceless! Beautiful shot.


----------



## ocular (Aug 5, 2009)

personally I like the 3rd one, nice and simple.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 5, 2009)

chammer said:


>



All the pics are good, the dog is very cute, but this one above is the best by far, imho.


----------



## Lisa B (Aug 5, 2009)

Those are cute pics!

I agree about the one in the middle of your second set but i really like the last one too. 

Great shots!


----------



## chammer (Aug 5, 2009)

thank you all very much! that second one in the second set was totally lucky. i had no idea until about it until i had downloaded it to the pc!


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 5, 2009)

Totally love the 2nd shot in the 2nd set - how gorgeous! xxxx


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 5, 2009)

The second set especially are really nice pics of these little cuties.


----------



## _rebecca_ (Aug 5, 2009)

This second set of photos is just way too cute. If you keep making me squeal like that, people are going to start asking questions! :greenpbl: Like others, the second in the set is the clear winner for me. Just perfect.


----------



## chammer (Aug 5, 2009)

lmao more pics prolly wont be until saturday afternoon. you're safe for a couple days!


----------

